# App problem on beans rom



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobile.android.mixedmartialartslite&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tb2JpbGUuYW5kcm9pZC5taXhlZG1hcnRpYWxhcnRzbGl0ZSJd

Will someone on beans 11 download this and see if you experience the same issues as me.

Originally I would get the shell has been granted superuser popup.
It doesn't do that any longer now it will just lock up and after about ten seconds it goes to the apps homepage.
It happens every time I read the forums section(found in bottom right of page)
I can read maybe a page and then locks up every single time.

If someone would download and read a thread and see what happens it would be greatly appreciated.

If anyone knows how to fix this please tell me. I've cleared data and cache and it doesn't help/work.

I think that about covers it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's an app problem, not a ROM issue. I glanced at the comments for 5 seconds and got you an answer. Next time you have a malfunctioning app, read the comments

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> It's an app problem, not a ROM issue. I glanced at the comments for 5 seconds and got you an answer. Next time you have a malfunctioning app, read the comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rather weird because it worked when I was on synergy last week(not blaming beans)
Why would I not have any issues on his build and I do on this build

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Because it's a shit app, that's why.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Because it's a shit app, that's why.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol....you crack me up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm serious. Shitty apps do that kind of stuff...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm serious. Shitty apps do that kind of stuff...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


it sucks because I can spend hours upon hours of time reading peoples ridiculous stories on the otherground

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Switched roms and app works flawlessly.
I'm running the latest clean Rom. 
I find it really strange that the app works perfectly on synergy and clean Rom but not on beans custom.
Kinda weird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

